# first coyote 2nd time around



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

Just called in my first coyote. I was so excited to finally call one in that I missed.After a moment of cursing my self I kept calling and he came back for a second look. That was a mistake. Thanks for all your stories they kept me focused. Ready for my next one now


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, but wheres the pic !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:worthless:

Threads like these really suck for those of us that can't read homer.


----------



## homer (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry no pics this time I'll be more prepared in the future


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats
But with out pics,it never happened  lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Good thinking. After ya shoot one keep calling. After you shot a second one...... Keep calling.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good deal!! Congrats!!!

Yeah---There are some ruthless buggers on PT---u GOTTA have pics!!!!! LMAO--I'm one of them... :teeth:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!! Looking forward to pics of your next yote!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

These guys are real hard on you without pics, LOL
Thought I would help you out with this, LMAO
can you tell I am bored today?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> These guys are real hard on you without pics, LOLThought I would help you out with this, LMAOcan you tell I am bored today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Catcapper send you that drawing? Lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Great story and good pix, looks like a really nice one. Congrats, homer, on the first of many.......And that was some great call'n you did!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your success, may the photo God be with you.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on your first coyote


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

That pic is great!!!

A pic is worth a thousand words...The first words that come to mind are "Ed draws worse than a kindergarten kid" LMAO

JK, Ed :roflmao:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought that was a kindergarten drawing. LOL :roflmao:


----------

